# Gate ideas?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Okay...just curious if anyone has a good, inexpensive way/idea on how to make wooden gates for goats?
We have boer/percentages so they love to climb on things.

Right now the one spot has temp fencing, and we use a different gated entry, but that means taking them back/forth over my back deck.
The other one has pallets, and it works, but I'd really like to make something permanent.
Both would need to be about 4ft-5 1/2ft wide/4ft tall, I'd have to measure...

I've considered getting some treated boards such as 2x4's making a good sturdy frame, and taking the small boards from pallets to run vertically so they can't get out, I don't want it to be too heavy of course, but I think this would work.

Or make the frame and if my budget allows I could get a cattle panel.

I haven't budgeted for this, and need to make a permanent run in shelter and get some more hay, so instead of buying a couple of nice metal gates, I need an inexpensive alternative even if it only lasts a few years


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ohhh my goats are bad on gates, we tryed everything!!!! wood for me is the worst then when they break them you have to deal with the boards with nails. The only thing I can figure is the wood or nails for the store are junk. The longest lasting wood gate so far, I will explain the best I can on how it was made....Get the two boards that are going to go up, then nail the ones that will go side to side to it, then get another 2 boards that will go up and nail it to the ones that go side to side....I hope you get that lol. The best gates I have are the cattle panels, just get bolt cutters and cut them down, the bad thing is that they have a 'give' to them so if the goats get their nose threw they can push it where it bend and they get out, the good thing, Im sure you have hay strings and just keep going around and around the panel and post.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

This door is made of scrap plywood. So far the only damage it has sustained was caused by an 800Lb pony who tried to jump it in a panic.










I love this latch because when I push on the door it latches itself so I don't need extra hands for the door



















I place fill dirt and bricks under gates to bring the ground up to meet the gate. Even the babies cannot slip under gates. I cover the gates with welded wire. Think baling string and zip ties.



















Our experience has been that the bucks are tougher on the latches than the doors. Hence this contraption. This door separates the buck pen from the doe pen. The bucks are on the side not presented. So far they have not broken through in 2 years. The door itself is 2x4's placed 2 inches apart on the inside and deck planks on the outsides. Screws hold lots better than nails in this application.










Hope some of this helps. Ask questions and I will explain in more detail but I think you will figure it out from the pictures.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow thank you both! I could definitely see my goats getting into trouble with cattle panels, so maybe that idea will be for emergency only lol 

Randi I really like that gate you have for your buck/doe pen seperation! Looks really sturdy and would keep them from climbing on it! And it would withstand butting and abuse more that's for sure. 

I bet we could get some good 2x4's, and then just use boards from pallets on the other side, and it would work. We have access to plenty of pallets. 
Hopefully we can get started on this soon, I can't wait to get 'real' gates up on those 2 pens!


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

As mentioned, use drywall screws, or even better, threaded deck fasteners (heavy duty drywall screws) instead of nails. They hold up MUCH better than nails.

Bob


----------

